
Show HN: Linguaquote – Professional Translation Management - luxpir
https://www.linguaquote.com
======
luxpir
Background:

Site in development from idea to now for some 5 years. 3rd iteration, finally
ready to release though. Lots of learning to get to this stage, with plenty
more to go, I'm sure.

Doesn't need thousands of accounts to be profitable, so hoping in the next 3-6
months I can get some sales under my belt and continue to improve things.

This phase actually feels like the hardest part. I know people say that if
you're marketing at launch you're too late, I'm not in a particular hurry to
rush to profitability. Cautious growth, bootstrapped, is the approach. I've
got all the runway I need.

Questions about stack, purpose, market fit etc. all welcome. Also of course
comments on look and feel especially welcome.

